# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Sexiest Hollyoaks Girl!?

## Chris_2k11

Which do you think?   :Searchme:  I voted for Mandy!   :Thumbsup:   :Smile:

----------


## phils little sister

i'd say Lisa

----------


## Rory18

i said danni coz i prefer brunettes but it was a tough decision coz beccas very sexy to they all are in hollyoaks its like heaven lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, yeah i agree, Danni is quite good looking too.

----------


## true.moon

mandy for me

----------


## Chris_2k11

> mandy for me


yay! Another Mandy voter! She's now in the lead!   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

i also think danny is pretty but i think mandy is a slite bit prettier

----------


## di marco

hmmm i cant really say whos the sexiest as im a girl, but the prettiest has to be mandy, though lisas quite pretty and danniis pretty when she has her hair down

----------


## Bryan

ive only just started wathcing it, so im not sure of everyones names but i hope lisa is the one ben is going out with

beacuse i voted for lisa

bondboffin

----------


## Katy

yes bondboffin lisa is the one that ben is going out with.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So far... Mandy & Lisa are on a tie!   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

owwwwww close the next vote will make all the difference

----------


## tammyy2j

Lisa

----------


## emma_strange

Mandy i reckon

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Definatly Lisa - Gemma Atkinson

----------


## true.moon

she comes 2nd on my list
has to be mandy for me

----------


## di marco

> she comes 2nd on my list
> has to be mandy for me


i agree. and i think dannii would be third

----------


## true.moon

me too
1.mandy
2.lisa
3.danni

----------


## di marco

> me too
> 1.mandy
> 2.lisa
> 3.danni


yep agree with you there

----------


## true.moon

who would you choose as 4th
i would prob choose becca

----------


## samantha nixon

i voted for becca but her and mandy tie

----------


## true.moon

lisa is in the lead by 1 point!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> lisa is in the lead by 1 point!!


As it should be.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Nicole, Darlene, Zara, Louise, & Steph! No votes!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Poor Nicole, Darlene, Zara, Louise, & Steph! No votes!


I'm surprised about Steph not getting any votes.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I'm surprised about Steph not getting any votes.


Yeah me too, she is quite pretty.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yeah me too, she is quite pretty.


Yeah, i'm not quite so shocked by the others, not that there is anything wrong with them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Even though Louise is a total b*tch, I still think she is quite pretty.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Even though Louise is a total b*tch, I still think she is quite pretty.


Yeah, she's alright

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im surprised Danni hasn't got a few more votes.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Im surprised Danni hasn't got a few more votes.


She is in 3rd place. I'm surprised by the closeness between Mandy and Lisa.

----------


## di marco

> who would you choose as 4th
> i would prob choose becca


i dont know ill have to think, debbie was pretty when she was in it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i dont know ill have to think, debbie was pretty when she was in it


Yeah, she was ok. Still prefer Lisa.

----------


## Katy

i think Lisa is really pretty but i prefer Mandy i think its because shes older.

----------


## true.moon

didnt debbi win sexiest female at the bsa

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> didnt debbi win sexiest female at the bsa


Good point  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

she is very pretty isnt she

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> she is very pretty isnt she


She is but i still think Lisa is better looking.

----------


## true.moon

i think mandy is the best looking

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think mandy is the best looking


Definitely!

----------


## di marco

> i think mandy is the best looking


yep i think that too

----------


## true.moon

> yep i think that too


seeing as we both think mandy is the prettiest 
you know debbi do you think she is pretty aswell?

----------


## di marco

> seeing as we both think mandy is the prettiest 
> you know debbi do you think she is pretty aswell?


yeh i think shes really pretty as well

----------


## true.moon

mandy or debbi which 1

----------


## di marco

> mandy or debbi which 1


mandys the prettiest, but debbie comes a close second. i love jodi alberts hair as well

----------


## true.moon

i would agree mandy is the prettiest
jodi's hair is really nice, soft, straight, layers. long, perfect
but mandy's hair is beautiful too

----------


## di marco

> i would agree mandy is the prettiest
> jodi's hair is really nice, soft, straight, layers. long, perfect
> but mandy's hair is beautiful too


yeh sarah dunns hairs really lovely as well. i also like the person who plays danniis hair

----------


## true.moon

cant remember what her hair looks like
could you post a pic

----------


## di marco

> cant remember what her hair looks like
> could you post a pic


ill try if i can find one

----------


## true.moon

ok thanks

----------


## Chris_2k11

> cant remember what her hair looks like
> could you post a pic


I found one for you  :Smile:

----------


## mad_cow911

i voted nicole! shes well pretty! i wish i was like that, im a minger!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i wish i was like that, im a minger!


im sure you are not!!

----------


## Debs

> i voted nicole! shes well pretty! i wish i was like that, im a minger!


AAAH!! 

Dont put yourself down!  :Thumbsdown:  


im sure your not

----------


## true.moon

> i voted nicole! shes well pretty! i wish i was like that, im a minger!


your right debs
dont say that 
bet you are really pretty

----------


## Debs

i put myself down all the time!!

i just dont like to see others do it!

----------


## di marco

> i put myself down all the time!!
> 
> i just dont like to see others do it!


totally agree debs. i always say horrible things about myself but try and make sure other peole dont do it

----------


## angelblue

I know i dont like the way i look either i dont think i am pretty at all but as they say you have to love your self before anyone can love you   :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I know i dont like the way i look either i dont think i am pretty at all but as they say you have to love your self before anyone can love you


Totally, if you don't love yourself, then who can love you, and you can't love any one properly.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It looks like it was a tie between Mandy and Lisa then!   :Smile:

----------

